# TALIBAN EXECUTE 7 YEAR OLD "SPY"



## Danjanou (9 Jun 2010)

Ok anyone who had any doubts about why we need to be there and stop these people (and I use that word only to avoid the censor) can now give their heads a shake.

* Taliban Execute Seven-Year Old Afghan Boy Accused of Spying*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/south-asia/Taliban-execute-seven-year-old-Afghan-boy-accused-of-spying/articleshow/6028704.cms
 ( reproduced with the usual caveats etc.)

KABUL: Suspected Taliban militants executed a seven-year-old boy in southern Afghanistan after accusing him of spying for the government, a provincial official said Wednesday. 

The child was captured by the militants in Sangin district of southern province of Helmand Tuesday, Daoud Ahmadi, a spokesman for the provincial governor, said. 

"The militants killed the seven-year-old boy in Heratiyan village of the district, on charges of espionage for Afghan government," Ahmadi said, citing information provided to police by relatives. 
(more on link)


----------



## Rogo (9 Jun 2010)

The Taliban....winning hearts and minds all over their country?  Like who in the right mind thought it'd be smart to kill a kid on purpose.  More puzzling than disgusting though no doubt disgusting.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jun 2010)

Not making the news around here, also where is the protests against them murdering 40 civilians?


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2010)

Guys, guys, guys.... Since when are Taliban atrocities newsworthy?


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jun 2010)

I am not shocked or horrified, this type of behaviour is what is expected of them.

OWDU


----------



## Bellesophie (10 Jun 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Not making the news around here, also where is the protests against them murdering 40 civilians?



The news was on RDI early this morning...

I find this totally barbarian... 
We can help for the reconstruction, fight the Talibans etc but we can't change mentality....

Sophie


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Jun 2010)

Disgusting, but not in the least surprising.

Just par for the course for 7th century Barbarians


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2010)

Guys, you've got it all wrong....  The Taliban would never do anything like this - after all, a Taliban spokesperson SAYS so (links to non-terrorist site):


> This propaganda news illustrates the desperation of the invaders and their puppets, the assertion that the Mujahideen would execute a 7-year-old boy is ridiculous. The Mujahideen have too much honor to be committing such a cowardly act. The purpose of propagating this type of  propaganda news is to defame the Mujahideen and to create animosity in the general public for the Mujahideen.



BTW, that attack that bombing that killed 40 at a wedding in Arghandab?  NATO did it, not the Taliban:


> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Mujahideen in the region have conducted an investigation, which has revealed that this crime was committed by the invaders. The Mujahideen spoke to some of the survivals who were attending the wedding ceremony at the time it was attacked by the invaders. The survivals have mentioned that just before the bombing took place they heard spy planes hovering over the area, and soon after they heard a loud explosion, and then there was panic, there were dead and injured bodies every were. This cowardly act of the invaders will not deter the freedom loving Afghan's from their struggled to liberate their country from the invading forces.


 :


----------

